# Chicago. Topic. Say Something.



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

just say whatever you want...


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2016)

Grateful Dead

Harold's Chicken Shack

Art Institute


----------



## ecchef (Apr 2, 2016)

It's called the "Windy City" because......uh, never mind. :O


----------



## daveb (Apr 2, 2016)

Old Style

Cause somebody's got to be the shittiest beer.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 2, 2016)

It's my kind of town.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 2, 2016)

Chicago is.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 2, 2016)

Cold


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm a Capital's fan but the Blackhawks rock.


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2016)

division street

love love chicago. 
wouldn't want to live there though, too damn cold and too much traffic, even the trains take forever.


----------



## alterwisser (Apr 2, 2016)

Those dogs!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 2, 2016)

inside of O'Hare is okay. Can get edible hot dogs there.


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2016)

this was at ohare four years ago in the MORNING


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

Sweet. The true measure of how much I drank last night. You open KKF and realize you started a thread about Chicago. Oh well....

That picture above is of my three lacerated fingers from a concert at the Metro and Mario's arm. 

k.


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2016)

you still drunk.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

panda said:


> you still drunk.



Nope. But I am taking the kids to Chuck E. Cheese, so I wish I were...

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

Russian Train-themed restaurants.


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2016)

Don't they serve pitchers of beer at chuckychz?


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

panda said:


> Don't they serve pitchers of beer at chuckychz?



I don't know. I've never been before. I just asked my 5-year-old if they serve beer, and she didn't know either 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 2, 2016)

Never been, but I heard from some others that they do in fact serve beer. Supposedly it is pretty much the only way to survive attending a party there if you are an adult male irate1:


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 2, 2016)

They serve beer. One of my best friends had a surprise party for her husband there. He turned 26. And was announced with a 3 and a 5 year old, also celebrating. It was awesome.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 2, 2016)

I was there recently. They had some pretty good 1st person shooter games at the one I was at.


----------



## daveb (Apr 2, 2016)

The right shooter games would make the pizza taste a whole lot better...


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 2, 2016)

It's the worst pizza I've ever had. 

Chicago has some pretty wierd pizza too.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

Negative on the beer at the one I was at. But positive on a dozen strains of the nora virus. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 2, 2016)

Does anybody really kmow what time it is?

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 2, 2016)

Great food, great beer, jacked up laws and politicians.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

apicius9 said:


> Does anybody really kmow what time it is?
> 
> Stefan



74:30.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

8-10 April. Road trip.


----------



## ash987 (Apr 2, 2016)

Why the hell did it snow here today!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2016)

Awkward Publican server.........bought me a bottled water at the Alkaline Trio show.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

knyfeknerd said:


> Awkward Publican server.........bought me a bottled water at the Alkaline Trio show.


\

Very awkward. I think she stalked us to the show. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

The Falcon. Double Door. Liar's Club. MDC. Wicker Park. Pegboy. Dan Vapid. Screeching Weasel. MARIO!


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 2, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> I don't know. I've never been before. I just asked my 5-year-old if they serve beer, and she didn't know either
> 
> k.



Bring earplugs, they can be as loud as a Who concert.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Magic Sam![video=youtube;wt91x0L70BQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt91x0L70BQ[/video]

In the Blues Brothers movie when they played the song Sweet Home Chicago it was dedicated "to the late, great, Magic Sam"


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 2, 2016)

Malort


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 2, 2016)

My fukin hero: Larry Damore.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 2, 2016)

It's better than Detroit


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 3, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> Nope. But I am taking the kids to Chuck E. Cheese, so I wish I were...
> 
> k.



Chucky Cheese - Hell on Earth for any adult.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 3, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> It's the worst pizza I've ever had.
> 
> Chicago has some pretty wierd pizza too.



You should try the stuff they try to pass of as pizza in St. Louis. Basically ketchup and cheese whiz (they call it "provel" but it tastes like freakin cheese whiz) on a giant saltine cracker....absolutely nauseating!


----------



## bkultra (Apr 3, 2016)

The Chuck E. Cheese near me is forced to pay a cop overtime to sit in the parking lot when they are open. The city requires it because there are large brawls nearly everyday. That is what happens when you server alcohol and bad pizza to lowlifes.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 4, 2016)

never been. but it might happen this fall. going deer hunting and flying into Chi town.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Apr 4, 2016)

Crook county! Jobs for life unions! Employee the most useless people imaginable let them join a union, 6 figure salaries, jobs for life and and benefits for the life after you retire. Insane property taxes and the Chicago Blackhawks! Did I say the Chicago Blackhawks? Makes it all worth staying for!


----------



## bkultra (Apr 4, 2016)

Live in cook country myself


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 5, 2016)

bkultra said:


> The Chuck E. Cheese near me is forced to pay a cop overtime to sit in the parking lot when they are open. The city requires it because there are large brawls nearly everyday. That is what happens when you server alcohol and bad pizza to lowlifes.



This made me laugh.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 5, 2016)

The Super Bowl Shuffle


----------



## panda (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay cutler's wife


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 5, 2016)

panda said:


> Jay cutler's wife



I think of the The League when you say that. 

k.


----------



## panda (Apr 5, 2016)

Da bears need rod marinelli back. Pernell McPhee is being wasted in that terrible defense.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 5, 2016)

Btw, I bought some tickets to Billy Joel at Wrigley Field in August. I thought it would be cool to go to a concert at Wrigley. I've gone to a couple of games there when I was young, but nothing recent. Both of the games were before Wrigley had lights. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 6, 2016)

So the road trip to Chicago starts in less than 48 hours. I still wish Knyfe wasn't moving so he could hang at the Russian Train Restaurant in a bathrobe, but that will have to wait for now. But as it stands, Chuckles and I will be laying waste to everything on our way to Double Door on Friday.

If anyone wants to meet up for lunch/early dinner on Saturday, send a PM/post/call/or text (if you have my number). 

Karring


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 9, 2016)

VRBO awesome knives. Ginsu random pattern serrated.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 9, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> Btw, I bought some tickets to Billy Joel at Wrigley Field in August. I thought it would be cool to go to a concert at Wrigley. I've gone to a couple of games there when I was young, but nothing recent. Both of the games were before Wrigley had lights.
> 
> k.



Would not of thought you were into Billy Joel:whistling:. Maybe it's because he was popular with the kids in HS I couldn't stand, but even now if a song of his comes on I change the station. Love the lyrics to Piano Man, someone needs to do a great cover of that one.
Wrigley still has a great vibe!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 9, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Would not of thought you were into Billy Joel:whistling:. Maybe it's because he was popular with the kids in HS I couldn't stand, but even now if a song of his comes on I change the station. Love the lyrics to Piano Man, someone needs to do a great cover of that one.
> Wrigley still has a great vibe!



Glass Houses was my first album that I got into when I was a youngin'.

But just to change it up a bit. Here is Avail covering Billy.

[video=youtube;ecC6G5-pUO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecC6G5-pUO8[/video]


----------



## youkinorn (Apr 21, 2016)

Been here about 8 months now. Interesting city.


----------



## youkinorn (Apr 21, 2016)

Are there any decent restaurant supply stores in Chicago that are easily accessible by public transportation (beyond Northwestern Cutlery)?


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 21, 2016)

Chicago Blues Music


----------

